# How much you are paying for your car insurance?



## rho

Car insurance in Ontario is relatively high compare to other provinces. Because of high car insurance rate in Ontario, making most of us can't afford the car that we want, but spending our money on car insurance. Just wanna see how much are you paying on car insurance on a monthly basis.


----------



## rachgin

$200/month


----------



## Ponderling

A lot of the cost depends on who you are in terms of risk, and if you are buying individual or as part of a group.

I am an engineer, so I go though my society's group plan. I only insure for public liability, since we buy used cars outright and do not finance them. 

Since engineers as a group are not though of as being very risk taking individuals, we get low rates. My wife works for a car insurance company, and their employee rate quote was quite a bit more than what we pay.

We don't drive a lot. Vehicle 1 is my 04 truck; it goes no more than 10k in a year. Vehicle 2 is my day by day commuter 01 car - it goes maybe 20k per year. Vehicle 3 is wife's 09 car, goes about 25k in a year. 

Last year we paid $2400 annually. It should come down this year some, because 6 years ago I crunched a car - no loss to the insurer, but with the perversity of insurance, I was classed as a higher risk for 6 years after that accident.


----------



## moisimplementmoi

$0. sold it, biking and walking everywhere. much happier. use ZipCar when i need a car.


----------



## OptsyEagle

$88 per month.

This will mean very little to you since you don't know how old I am, my driving history, the type of car I drive and where in Ontario I live, but there it is, all the same.


----------



## Ag Driver

Age: 26
Record: Clean, no claims.
Vehicle: 2010 Lancer SE
Ontario
$2168 Full coverage, with $1000 deductibles on collision and comprehensive.


----------



## gladaki

Age:31
Record:Clean
Vehicle: 2010 Subaru Forester 2.5X Limited
$1750 Full coverage, with $1000 deductibles, also my wife is a second driver
Discounts used: University Alumni
Insurer: TD


----------



## My Own Advisor

2000 Mazda, $70 per month in Ottawa.


----------



## OhGreatGuru

Another meaningless, snoopy question, given the many factors that determine car insurance rates.


----------



## Butters

Age: 27
Record: Clean, no claims.
Vehicle: 2008 G6
(in MB mpi charged me $1200 year) (also before that $900 dollars a year for a 1996 buick regal, someone keyed the car, took the $2000 1.5 years later when a few more mechanical problems started coming up)
Moved to AB, they finally accepted my old car under my moms policy, so I got several years history, 7 or so?
Used an online website dealer guy (surrex), he got me $1300year been happy with that. $350 deductible? maybe? CAA wanted over $2000 with my 7 years history, some other places wanted $4000, couldnt believe it

MPI crown corporation was way better, it was so simple!


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

I pay about $85/month. Full coverage on a 2008 Corolla


----------



## gladaki

OurBigFatWallet said:


> I pay about $85/month. Full coverage on a 2008 Corolla


What about Rav4


----------



## sags

Wife and I pay $1300 a year for full coverage on a 2014 Chevrolet Cruz. We are in our 60s.......no accidents, no claims, no tickets.

Our son pays $1800 a year for full coverage on a 2002 Ford Taurus. He is 28.......no accidents, no claims, 1 ticket.

We were paying higher rates on a 2005 Pontiac Wave last May, so I don't get how they calculate the rates at all.


----------



## dotnet_nerd

sags said:


> We were paying higher rates on a 2005 Pontiac Wave last May, so I don't get how they calculate the rates at all.


Rates are calculated largely on how safe the car is; ie. how much it's going to cost them to fix *you* after a wreck, not the car.

If you drive a tiny little tin can your rates will be a lot higher than for an armor-plated behemoth.


----------



## nobleea

$1600/yr for full coverage on a '13 Forester and liability on a '00 Accord. I'm 36, she's 33.

I'm an engineer and had been with TD Meloche Monnex for the past 12 years. They always seemed to have unbeatable rates though recently they seemed to be going up. I shopped around this year and was able to save a substantial amount by going to a new company. I think it was 20-25% lower than Meloche.


----------



## nathan79

I think my basic insurance is about $840/yr. That's with a full discount (43%) and rated for work within 15 km. I added some optional coverage, though.


----------



## thompsg4416

1259/year for a fully loaded 2011 Nissan Altima. That's with State Farm. I'm 35 with a clean driving record but no recent insurance history (which hurts us). I shopped around very hard for this rate... All others including my group insurance as well as my house insurance provider came in much higher.

Edited to add- I'm in ottawa Ontario.


----------



## LBCfan

Age: Get OAS & CPP
Car: 2005 Mustang GT
Record: 20% discount for no nothin' in 20+ years (they can't catch a crafty old B..) cause I've never seen the speedo over 220.
Cost: ~$1K
Prov: Sk

Edit:
Sorry, you said monthly, divide by 12

Further edit:
$700 deductible
Anyone can drive it


----------



## Synergy

sags said:


> We were paying higher rates on a 2005 Pontiac Wave last May, so I don't get how they calculate the rates at all.


Look at the rate groups on your policy. Some cars are safer, some cars are more likely to be stolen / vandalized, etc. Just because it's older doesn't necessarily mean it's going to be cheaper. When comparing policies from one car to another one should ensure that the coverages are identical since other factors such as ones deductible, extra coverages, etc. can make a significant difference in the price you pay.

http://www.ibc.ca/en/car_insurance/introduction/clear.asp
http://www.ibc.ca/en/car_insurance/buying_a_new_car/hcmu.asp

Buy a bicycle and a good pair of walking shoes instead - good for your heart and pocket book:biggrin:


----------



## Synergy

Without knowing the details of the coverages (liability amount, deductible amounts, optional benefits, discounts applied, collision coverage, etc.), the absolute price doesn't really tell you all that much.


----------



## Synergy

dotnet_nerd said:


> Rates are calculated largely on how safe the car is; ie. how much it's going to cost them to fix *you* after a wreck, not the car.
> 
> If you drive a tiny little tin can your rates will be a lot higher than for an armor-plated behemoth.


Rates are calculated on both the cost to fix "you" and the cost to fix the "car". The premiums are calculated based on the rate groups - Accident Benefits, Comprehensive, DCPD, Collision, etc. An armored plated car will also require less repairs when in a minor accident. You may total a mini cooper by hitting a deer while in a F150 you get a little scratch in your bumper. That's why the truck has cheaper comprehensive and collision coverages.


----------



## marina628

Where you live also determines the price , My husband is the only driver in our house and he has 2011 Mustang Shelby he drives maybe 3000 kms a year only on the road about 5 months and for that we pay $2300 a year.Our main vehicle is a 2014 Ford Flex and we pay $130 a month for that truck fully insured with 1000 deductible.


----------



## 1980z28

Jeep grand cherokee ltd 48.00 / m,,covers me and wife as second driver,wife will drive maybe 500km / y

drive less than 5 k / y,,,total

we are in our 50`s

only drive with 2 million liability,never ever purchase a vehicle with a loan,always paid cash

2nd car Z28 15 dollars / m ,,max insurance 23,000 replacement cost,,HAGERTY CLASSIC CAR INSURANCE,unlimited mileage,dove it 250 miles this year


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

The Rav is about $100/m. I thought it would be more but we have all the insurance with one company so we get the multi product discount


----------



## fraser

Just renewed my spouses 2006 Accord. $780. for the year. $500 deductible. It went down a few dollars from last year. We live in Calgary. $3Mil. and we drive about 15K year. Over 60, retired, etc. Insurance also covers me as a driver since we now only have one vehicle.


----------



## RBull

Ours renews in 3 mths-

$2 mill, deductible $800, $800, $2300, 55+ ages
About 20K kms total per year, outside Dartmouth NS

'10 Mazda 3 $577
'11 Hyundai Tucson $565
'07 BMW Z4M $495
'08 Honda vtx 1300R $326 (no collision)- will renew @ approx $140 with collision this year


----------



## scorpion_ca

I am with Johnson (Unifund Assurance) and pay $897 yearly for my 2005 Honda Civic....no collision coverage but $250 deductible for comprehensive. I usually compare premiums with couple of insurance companies during renewal.....no accident or tickets 

Would you mind to share the name of the insurance company? Thanks!



fraser said:


> Just renewed my spouses 2006 Accord. $780. for the year. $500 deductible. It went down a few dollars from last year. We live in Calgary. $3Mil. and we drive about 15K year. Over 60, retired, etc. Insurance also covers me as a driver since we now only have one vehicle.


----------



## nathan79

2003 Infiniti G35

$2m liability
$1m underinsured motorist protection
$1000 collision deductible
$500 comprehensive deductible

Insured for pleasure and commuting to work within 15 km
43% (maximum) discount

$1440/yr


----------



## fraser

DW is insured with Canadian Direct Insurance.


I dealt with them several years ago over my father's accident claim. Had to deal with ICBC and Canadian Direct. CD was excellent to deal with-they could not have been better. ICBC by contrast were a bunch of dopes. Even though my father subsequently passed away from a stroke, the ICBC rep kept insisiting over several calls that my POA from my father was still in force. She even 'claimed' to have checked this with ICBC's legal dept. which I believe was an outright lie. In the end I simply stopped returning their calls on the advice of a lawyer.

So, when DW bought the Honda we got a quote for our insurer, State Farm, and one from CD. CD was several hundred dollars less and we had a good prior experience with them.

When I lived in BC I was the victim of a slight hit and run accident. Went to ICBC in New West. ICBC said I did it and they would not pay. Fortunately the police officre in attendance took a little time to look at the paint scratch marks, etc and said that they absolutely they indicated a hit and run. I would have been out of luck had the police officer not been present.


----------



## nathan79

I looked into Canadian Direct (for my optional coverage) when I renewed this year, but they wanted about $80/yr more than ICBC for basically the same coverage. In fact, ICBC was the most reasonable of the few companies I got quotes from. I have a good driving record with only one at fault claim 11 years ago, but maybe my age (35) is considered more risky than older drivers. ICBC tends to discriminate a bit less I think.


----------



## Sherlock

Car $140/month
Motorcycle $150/month (even during winter when you can't ride, they don't allow you to cancel it over winter)

Both full coverage. I have 1 minor speeding ticket on record, and no claims/accidents. Unfortunately I have them insured with 2 different companies, the company that insures my car refuses to insure sport bikes, and the company that insures my bike wants $220/month to insure my car for some reason.


----------



## john macintosh

I don't think anyone has mentioned telematics yet. C'mon, this is the frugality thread, and it's an effortless way to save! Many companies in Ontario now offer it, but I went with Desjardins, who was the first. I love it. By law, it can't be used to put your rates up, but you get a discount if you're a safer driver (times of day, acceleration/braking, total distance). Some people have expressed concern that it could be used against them in some way, but if you have a newer car, it's already generating (and recording) the data, which could certainly be recovered and analysed as evidence by police in the case of a serious crash. The telematics device just lets an insurer give you a discount, so what do you have to hide? Also a great idea for parents of young drivers. I qualified for a 23% discount based on my driving habits, beyond any other discounts for things like using winter tires. 

I pay $42/month

Fully insured 2014 Honda Fit, $1000 deductibles, for pleasure use (we mostly bike unless there's large cargo, long distance, or bad conditions), perfect driving history with no claims/tickets.


----------



## Sherlock

Unfortunately I love to go fast, so one of those devices would probably result in them raising my rates.

Edit: just did some googling about it, they claim they won't use the data to raise your rates. I guess it's worth looking into further.


----------



## nathan79

I'm not sure if I'd save money or not. I do speed a little, but I don't drive a lot of kms, and not always at peak hours. I might look into this if it was available, as long as they don't track your location in addition to those other parameters.


----------



## RedRose

$924 a year with RBC
2010 Elantra
Pleasure use
no claims/no tickets
deducible $1000 Collision or Upset
" $1000 Comprehensive
2M Bodily injury
2M Property damage

Thanks for mentioned telematics I have never heard of that. 
I will be researching that now. *John MacIntosh*

Rose


----------



## houska

There was a thread either here or on redflagdeals a while back where people were getting very upset at the privacy implications of telematics.

I'm not fussed about it, figure that price discrimination on how we actually drive versus much more imperfect indirect variables is overall a healthy thing. 

However, I explored it (with Desjardins) when our policy was up for renewal. You get a discount on *next* year's policy based on this year's measured driving, and for us while the potential future discounted rate might have been competitive, the initial year's policy was higher than what we got elsewhere for more tailored coverage. We also wanted umbrella liability above and beyond the standard liability limits on our car, home, and cottage insurance, which Desjardins could not offer while the non-telematics provider gave us a good overall package.

YMMV.


----------



## TobyGossett

Even with no real insurance claims I was more than $200 each month. I applied late for a driver’s license, which apparently insurance companies do not like. However, I have seen that each time I apply for car insurance (and of course I make it a point to compare) the number is a bit lower because of my safe driving record.


----------



## 1980z28




----------



## nobleea

Someone mentioned up thread that it's worthwhile to call your insurance co when you pay off your car loan as there may be a lower rate. I did so today, and apparently there is a reduction if you buy out your leased vehicle, but if it's regular financing there won't be a difference. They just want to update their lienholders on file.


----------



## 6811

Just received my "Account Change Notice" for 2015 from INTACT informing me that sales tax on auto insurance policies in Quebec has gone from 5% to 9% beginning January 1, 2015. As if I don't pay enough tax already, sheesh.


----------



## FrugalTom

*Taxes Going Up*



6811 said:


> Just received my "Account Change Notice" for 2015 from INTACT informing me that sales tax on auto insurance policies in Quebec has gone from 5% to 9% beginning January 1, 2015. As if I don't pay enough tax already, sheesh.


I think Quebec is trying harder to balance their budget. Increased taxation all around is one of their only options.

I'm always looking for ways to reduce my car insurance -- found this page useful:

http://canada.marsh.com/ProductsServices/MarshSolutions/ID/41728/Car-Insurance-Auto-Insurance.aspx


----------



## Fraser19

Age 25, Living in Alberta, clean licence.
1999 Honda Civic $516 a year, PLPD and comprehensive, no collision insurance. $250 deductible.
2013 Harley Davidson XL883n, $1200 a year, Full coverage. $1000 deductible.

Recently sold, 2004 BMW 330Ci $2352 a year. PLPD, comprehensive, no collision. $1000 deductible. (full coverage would have brought it up to $6800)


----------



## Taraz

$448/year (It would be approx $100 cheaper if I wasn't required to have "business use" as well.)


----------



## piano mom

In B.C. 2014 Mazda CX-5 $1546 annually with $500 deductible.


----------



## warp

Easy answer...in Ontario...TOO MUCH 

My insurance is just coming due...wasting time, as always, getting several quotes etc.

2002 Avalon..( that I like even though its older, but drives great...and I can easily afford any new car if I wanted to blow the money, which I don't)

Clean record, with a 21 year old son, away at school, listed as a part time driver( for when he comes home in summer, Christmas)......having a hard time getting anything under $2000.00


----------



## Kail

Age:32
Record:Clean
Vehicle: 2014 Chevy Cruze Turbo (not that it makes a difference)
$1720 Full coverage, with $500 deductible. The wife is a second driver
Discounts: Multi-Vehicle (she has a 2012 Terrain)
Insurer: TD
Live in Toronto

Just bought a house so we'll get a 7% discount once we get home insurance.


----------



## NorthKC

Clean record, 2012 Mazda 3 Sedan. Discounts: multi-policies (10%), loyalty (5%), conviction-free (3%). Living in Southwestern Ontario costs me $1,344. When I was living in North Bay, it cost me $1,100 a year for first two years until last year. Location is definitely a big factor and no wonder my premium is high. I've had more near misses in 6 months living in SW Ontario than I did in 6 years in North Bay. Idiots!


----------



## JB99

*Ontario car Insurance*

My Insurance just came due.
54, two drivers, accident free
Do not drive to work, lives in Kitchener, however this is considered part of GTA for car insurance.

2011 BMW 3 series original price $50,000
2007 BMW z4 original price $39,000

one million liability
500 deductible

2014 I was paying $196 per month
2015 new rate $158 per month

BMW 3 series $1,040
z4 $802

Hope this helps


----------



## Franky Jr

Alberta
Nothing major on record
10000km/yr (both)
1M liability
$880/yr for 06 Kia Sedona and 02 Focus(no collision on Focus)
have lots of discounts: multi vehicle, multi policy, preferred client, and discount through work.
The price makes me never want to buy a nicer car!


----------



## warp

Toronto:

Just changed my insurance due to ridiculous increase from my previous carrier, for no apparent reason.

I was with Dominion, they were bought out by Travellers...and are now raising premiums.

These days you have to call around....it takes time, but it can be worth it, The days of just paying at renewal time are over. I think your Insurance company just sends you a renewal with an increase hoping you will just pay. This is the REVERSE of rewarding loyal customers.


----------



## Calgary_Girl

Alberta
Clean record
2002 Toyota 4 Runner & 2013 Dodge Caravan = $109/month


----------



## My Own Advisor

For both? If so that's good!!


----------



## gladaki

I am paying 135$ per month for my car.
I am thinking of canceling my rental home insurance ..they recently increased premium in alberta to 18 per month


----------



## Calgary_Girl

My Own Advisor said:


> For both? If so that's good!!


Yes, for both! I always thought it was high but after reading about the Ontario rates on here, I'll stay in Alberta! :biggrin:


----------



## nathan79

What kind of coverage can you get for that price?

In BC you'd be looking at probably $140/mo for just the bare bones policy on two vehicles (no collision, comprehensive, or extended liability)... and that assumes a claim free record for at least 8 years.


----------



## none

Wow, it's when I read threads like this I think I'm a genius for embracing the bike / car rental lifestyle!


----------



## Ag Driver

none said:


> Wow, it's when I read threads like this I think I'm a genius for embracing the bike / car rental lifestyle!


I'm sure you mean that you are thankful that you are capable of embracing the bike / car rental lifestyle. For the amount and reason I, and some use their vehicle -- this is simply not a feasible option. Given the choice, I would get rid of my car in a heart beat. I simply do not have that option.


----------



## none

I guess - it's a choice though, I am one of very few people that I know who don't own a car - actually now that I think about it I'm the only one.

I just try to be pretty brutal with the math. Living urban and paying more for rent more than offsets not owning a car (and lots of exercise to boot!)

Edit: Much like owning a house it's a status symbol so I feel a bit odd not owning one. Based on this though: http://caa.ca/car_costs/

It suggests owning a car cost over $8000 a year (based on driving 20K). That's pretty much my yearly TFSA and RRSP savings. Anyway, maybe in a couple years. Tight now, it's a race to a quarter million in my head and then I'll loosen the purse strings and maybe move in to a larger place and/or buy a car.


----------



## nathan79

I pretty much need a car. The only other way I could get to work is by bike, but that is dangerous since my commute is often at night and the roads aren't designed for cycling. In fact a cyclist was killed recently on the exact route I take to work.


----------



## liquidfinance

Slightly east of Toronto

2012 Kia Sportage & 2006 BMW X5 $1750 full coverage $1000 deductible $145 Month through a company group policy 

2015 Triumph Tiger 800 $995 full coverage $1000 deductible licensed in Canada since 2012

What do you ride Sherlock? I had my old bike out every month except February and picked up the Tiger last week.


----------



## rocky

Synergy said:


> Without knowing the details of the coverages (liability amount, deductible amounts, optional benefits, discounts applied, collision coverage, etc.), the absolute price doesn't really tell you all that much.


That is true. Other factors include province and city u live in, age of car and drivers, how many drivers, etc.


----------



## Synergy

rocky said:


> That is true. Other factors include province and city u live in, age of car and drivers, how many drivers, etc.


Indeed! Then you have how many claims, convictions, lapses in coverage, at fault accidents, etc. One can see how futile this event can be without knowing all the details!


----------



## My Own Advisor

Just re-negotiated our auto insurance. $150 for 2 vehicles. Not bad.


----------



## RBull

^good job!


----------



## Sherlock

liquidfinance said:


> What do you ride Sherlock? I had my old bike out every month except February and picked up the Tiger last week.


I ride a ZX6R but thinking of trading it in for a FZ09. It's a naked standard bike so insurance would be a lot cheaper, although I heard on the fz09 forums people have received letters from their insurance companies telling them that the fz09 was reclassified as a sport bike and their rates went up.

My bike is still in winter storage. I hate riding when it's cold. A lot of people complain about the heat but personally I love riding in the sweltering heat. Zipping along the back roads in 35 degree weather, nothing beats that.


----------



## FinancialUnderdog

rho said:


> Just wanna see how much are you paying on car insurance on a monthly basis.


It's $890/year or $74/month


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

My Own Advisor said:


> Just re-negotiated our auto insurance. $150 for 2 vehicles. Not bad.


Great rate! Who is your insurer?


----------



## SW20 MR2

For some reason, insurance is not something that I regularly checked on pricing. I typically just let my policy renew. This year, I decided to just go to Kanetix and get a quote. We were paying $3200 for a 2006 Mazda3 and a 2013 Odyssey. My wife and I are 37/38 with good records. We received a quote of $2400 from another company for the same level of coverage. Easiest $800 ever.


----------



## PrairieGal

I just did the Kanetix thing and got a quote that is $300 less than my renewal rate with Intact, who I have been with for many years. 

Renewal rate: $919
2011 Hyundai Sonata
Alberta
1 driver, female, age 55
About 10,000 kms/year, mainly to commute to work
no accidents in the last 20 years. 1 hail claim 2 years ago.

Kanetix quotes: $629 and up

They aren't open today, so I don't know what company this is. I requested a call back, so I will find out on Monday. I am also going to call around to a few more companies. If I find out that Intact (current insurer) has been ripping me off all these years I am going to be pi$$ed.


----------



## My Own Advisor

OurBigFatWallet said:


> Great rate! Who is your insurer?


Johnson Inc. Our cars are 3-years-old and 15-years-old.


----------



## fraser

Comparisons are difficult.

It depends on your carrier, your coverage, your useage, your driving record, your vehicle, your sex, your age, and your postal code.

My wife's car was quoted by our insurer $300 higher than another carrier quoted-same everything. $1000 vs $700.


----------



## PrairieGal

Thanks to whoever mentioned Kanetix. I am now insured with Canadian Direct Insurance for $270 less/year for the same coverage.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

Interestingly our vehicle insurance went up slightly this year. No accidents, no changes to coverage and no changes from last year. Just one more year of driving. I asked intact about this and they said it could be a coding change with the way the vehicle is coded in their system. No idea what that means. Has anyone come across this recently? It's a 2012 Toyota Rav4. I've considered shopping around but since we have two vehicles, one house and a condo under one insurance plan it's not as simple as a one vehicle quote. 

Has anyones vehicle insurance increased this year for no particular reason?


----------



## My Own Advisor

Did you ever check out Johnson Inc.?

15-year-old car, insurance went down.

3-year-old car, down slightly.

House insurance went up though...


----------



## Synergy

OurBigFatWallet said:


> I asked intact about this and they said it could be a coding change with the way the vehicle is coded in their system. No idea what that means.


Sounds like a nice way of saying we've just raised your rates! If nothing has changes and the vehicle rate groups are identical, then the rate your being 
charged must have gone up.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

I agree, I just wish they would be more straight forward about the rate increase. I tried a couple quotes online for the vehicle (including Johnson Inc) and they were actually higher than what intact is charging. I suspect this is because of the discount for bundling two vehicles, a condo and house insurance together. 

I guess I shouldn't complain though because the home insurance actually went down as well as the other vehicle (2008 Corolla) so the net effect is a decrease from last year.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Gotcha. We bundle and got a discount for doing so.


----------



## Vicjai

In Van, its all crown corporation, but if your record is good (43% discount) you can always opt for private insurance which can save you 50$ a month or more. It also depends on the car you drive. High end cars your'e likely to pay upward $10k a year on insurance.

For a Toyota Corolla 2015, its around $1600 with good discount. If you're brand new driver with no experience, the same car can cost around $3300-$4000 on insurance, depending on your coverages and usage (ex. business or pleasure, work, etc)


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

Vicjai said:


> In Van, its all crown corporation, but if your record is good (43% discount) you can always opt for private insurance which can save you 50$ a month or more. It also depends on the car you drive. High end cars your'e likely to pay upward $10k a year on insurance.
> 
> For a Toyota Corolla 2015, its around $1600 with good discount. If you're brand new driver with no experience, the same car can cost around $3300-$4000 on insurance, depending on your coverages and usage (ex. business or pleasure, work, etc)


At $4000 per year I'd be taking the bus instead


----------



## Vicjai

welcome to Insurance Council of British Columbia Ourbigfatwallet!


----------



## My Own Advisor

@Vicjai, re "High end cars your'e likely to pay upward $10k a year on insurance."

Insane!


----------



## Synergy

That's about the best rates you get in Ontario for a new driver as well. Add a few convictions and an at fault accident in your first year of driving and those rates could easily double by renewal! Highway robbery.


----------



## Synergy

My Own Advisor said:


> @Vicjai, re "High end cars your'e likely to pay upward $10k a year on insurance."
> 
> Insane!


If you have an excellent record, etc. insurance on high valued vehicles are quite reasonable - not significantly more than you'd pay for a car priced in the 20-40K range. Deductible are often higher however.


----------



## Vicjai

Yeah, guys, I've never been to Toronto but i heard the rates are just as crazy as the west coast for new drivers. Again, if you're new driver, a Corolla can set you back over $3000 a year, assuming you're at zero discount and if you're at fault during an accident in BC, the following year's premium will be base (say its $3000 PLUS 75% of $3000). I've seen car insurance go to $14k a year on a BMW x6 due to multiple accidents in a year. :emptiness:


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Vicjai said:


> Yeah, guys, I've never been to Toronto but i heard the rates are just as crazy as the west coast for new drivers. Again, if you're new driver, a Corolla can set you back over $3000 a year, assuming you're at zero discount and if you're at fault during an accident in BC, the following year's premium will be base (say its $3000 PLUS 75% of $3000). I've seen car insurance go to $14k a year on a BMW x6 due to multiple accidents in a year. :emptiness:


Multiple accidents in a year and you shouldn't be allowed to drive anything but a bicycle.

I'm paying $1250 for a $90k German rocket.


----------



## Vicjai

Ihatetaxes said:


> Multiple accidents in a year and you shouldn't be allowed to drive anything but a bicycle.
> 
> I'm paying $1250 for a $90k German rocket.


Where do you live Ihatetaxes???each:


----------



## Kail

Bit of an update, moving from Toronto to Newmarket and switching insurance providers in July. With TD I was paying $1750 a year for full coverage and a $500 deductible on a 2014 Chevy Cruze. After the move/switch it will be $1250 a year for the same coverage and a lower deductible. The wife $600 on her 2012 GMC Terrain as well.


----------



## cdn01

Kail said:


> Bit of an update, moving from Toronto to Newmarket and switching insurance providers in July. With TD I was paying $1750 a year for full coverage and a $500 deductible on a 2014 Chevy Cruze. After the move/switch it will be $1250 a year for the same coverage and a lower deductible. The wife $600 on her 2012 GMC Terrain as well.


I could only be so lucky to pay as little insurance as that. I live in scarborough and just got my renewal from TD on friday its going from $3400 a year to $4555 a year. BTW I am 28 and have been driving accident free for 5 years. Moving to Belairdirect for $3007 a year. Still pricey as to some quotes on here


----------



## besmartrich

I pay $140 per month for a 2009 family sedan with full liability and comprehensive with max deductibles. I get home insurance discount and accounting designation discount from TD. You should look into some college and university discounts.


----------



## none

Jesus, with insurance quotes that I see here I get why Canadian's have a hard time saving.


----------



## RBull

$2 mill, deductible-comprehensive/collision $250/750,$250/$750, $2250/$2250, 55+ ages
Insured on 30K kms total per year cars, 6K on bike; outside Dartmouth NS
(vehicle insurance is bundled with home insurance)

Annually:
'10 Mazda 3 $512.
'11 Hyundai Tucson $527
'07 BMW Z4M $487. (* reduces by approx $130/yr when it gets stored for winter)
'08 Honda VTX 1300R $198 (no collision)

Gr. total $1724 - minus approx $130*

Monthly:
3 cars $135.50
1 motorcycle $16.50
Gr. Total Monthly $152 - minus approx $11*


----------



## besmartrich

none said:


> Jesus, with insurance quotes that I see here I get why Canadian's have a hard time saving.


You got that right!


----------



## CPA Candidate

I recently paid about $1400 each for a 2011 VW GTI and 2006 Mustang GT for an entire year (all purpose use with a $200 deductible). I get a 30% discount based on my driving record, although it should be higher. I've now been driving for 20 years with one at fault accident (in 1998).

In MB, with our provincial system, I get to subsidize the insurance of other bad drivers. But that's how socialism works.


----------



## none

CPA Candidate said:


> In MB, with our provincial system, I get to subsidize the insurance of other bad drivers. But that's how socialism works.


Umm... that's actually how all insurance works.


----------



## RBull

none said:


> Jesus, with insurance quotes that I see here I get why Canadian's have a hard time saving.


I agree they seem very high compared to what I'm used to.


----------



## cainvest

CPA Candidate said:


> I recently paid about $1400 each for a 2011 VW GTI and 2006 Mustang GT for an entire year (all purpose use with a $200 deductible).


You can save a bit by dropping your deductible to $500 or at least $300 if you think you might need free glass repair coverage.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

How common is it to get glass coverage? I looked into it for my vehicles and it wasn't worth the extra cost, the deductible would have been $200 and I can get a new windshield for a Corolla for around that price so I declined. Hail coverage is something I wouldn't compromise on though being in Alberta


----------



## carverman

OurBigFatWallet said:


> How common is it to get glass coverage? I looked into it for my vehicles and it wasn't worth the extra cost, *the deductible would have been $200* and I can get a new windshield for a Corolla for around that price so I declined. Hail coverage is something I wouldn't compromise on though being in Alberta


The glass breakage is under Comprehensive which is usually $50 deductible. So even if you had to replace a cracked windshield, it would only cost you $50, I b believe.

If the glass is in a door window, there is labour involved, so it gets more expensive to take the door apart. 

Recently in Ottawa, a fork broke off a skid loader being hauled on a large truck (unsecured load), and bounced off the windshield of the car following behind, 
narrowly missed going through the window and hitting the driver.

The only thing that saved him was luck and the skid fork hitting the windshield front post. Talk about a close call!

http://ottawa.ctvnews.ca/driver-lucky-to-be-alive-after-car-struck-by-heavy-metal-object-1.2467394


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

That was definitely a close call on the vehicle accident.

I just spoke with a coworker who has a sister that just started work with a major insurance company. One of the perks of the job is 40% off all insurance packages. That is a sweet perk!


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

Does anyone have experience with cooperators insurance? I just got a quote from them online and it's about 30% cheaper than what I'm paying now. The reviews online are all over the map. Curious if anyone here has any experiences with them - good, bad or ugly


----------



## marina628

In 2004 my brother had his home broken into and cooperators was a nightmare to deal with ,they may be cheap but wait until you have to deal with the claims department...


----------



## birdman

Around 1100. for each of a 2003 3/4 T Chev PU 4x4 and a 2011 Subaru Legacy 3.6 sedan. Going up more this year. Both have comprehensive, collision w $1,000. ded, $2 million liab.
This is in BC with the provincial insurance corp. Windshield comprehensive deductible is $200. here.


----------



## Parkuser

OurBigFatWallet said:


> Does anyone have experience with cooperators insurance? I just got a quote from them online and it's about 30% cheaper than what I'm paying now. The reviews online are all over the map. Curious if anyone here has any experiences with them - good, bad or ugly


I have home and car insurance (Sonata 2011, $300 deductible, $1100/year) with Co-operators. "Tested" both: minor claim due to flooded basement, 3-4 minor car accidents over the years (only 1 my fault). Never any problems.


----------



## anabum22

*Cheaper Rates*

Proud owner of a 2013 VW Jetta 2.5L SE. My insurance policy is 876$ a year. A huge decrease from what I use to pay. I saved big by installing an aftermarket alarm to my car. I saved even more by having a lower liability and a higher deductible. I'm a safe driver and cover 1000$ in damage, though i would prefer not to, saves me more in the long run. This site gave me a lot of tips and the next day I called my insurance company and made some changes that saved me over 200$ a year in coverage. Hope this helps 

Cheers
Gayle


----------

